# Clydesdales as riding horses



## WelshMisfit (18 January 2015)

Hi

Does anyone here have experience of Clydesdales as riding horses? Looking for as much info as possible please!

I love the breed, but never had a heavy horse before so want to make sure I'm fully clued up before committing to one.

Thanks!


----------



## bog pony 71 (18 January 2015)

WelshMisfit said:



			Hi

Does anyone here have experience of Clydesdales as riding horses? Looking for as much info as possible please!

I love the breed, but never had a heavy horse before so want to make sure I'm fully clued up before committing to one.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

hi im new to the forum so I hope im doing this right I do know someone who ha a 3/4 Clydesdale as a riding horse and he,s great my kids used to ride him when they were young he has a fantastic temperament


----------



## deb_l222 (18 January 2015)

Personally I think they make wonderful riding horses but then again I am slightly biased!!

Contrary to popular belief, they're not plods and will have a good blast with the rest.  What they won't do though is take you to the highest of competition levels because they're just not built for that. 

Having said that, they can jump and hunt and do x country but at a more leisurely pace.   If you're on Facebook there's a group called The Great Scottish Clydesdale which is usually pretty friendly and there's some cracking new pics of a Clyde out hunting with the Donegal Harriers. 

My boy was put to sleep last year sadly but here's a couple of pics of him under saddle


----------



## Snowfilly (18 January 2015)

Yep, have a lovely 15 year old gelding. 18.3hh! He is an excellent hack, good in traffic etc. Walk and trot are well established,  canter normally only happens in a straight line but then I'm lazy because he is my fun ride, not my work riders.

He's entered in a le tree and a dressage comp in march, so there are plenty of opportunities for competitivemail outings. In hand, he shows at County as a heavy and locAl level as a coloured, grass kept, and this summer as a veteran.

Tack is an issue,  his bit had to be specially made and reins are hard to find. I use safety stirrups because I'm very small on him and wouldn't have enough weight to pull the leathers off if I was dragged.

Shoes are awful, luckily George is barefoot but expect double the price even for a trim.

Hacks will be interrupted by people wanting pictures with him. Some bridleways are just too narrow for him to fit down. Remounting when you're out is a nightmare,  practice using banks, trees and anything else.

That aside, he is the sweetest,  steadiest horse and would totally recommend one. You could also speak to Annie at Cumbria Heavy Horses, she has loads of Clydies and is very helpful. The breed society is pretty much a waste of time, stuck in the dark ages! 

Any questions,  ask away!


----------



## Puzzley (18 January 2015)

Take a look at Hovis and his friday diaries. It's a blog on H&H about Karen and her clydesdale Hovis. 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/author/hovis


----------



## ajn1610 (18 January 2015)

There is one at my yard, he's glorious! His owner does allsorts with him, ridden showing, dressage, jumping. I think they have lots of fun together.


----------



## Tobiano (18 January 2015)

Snowfilly said:



			Yep, have a lovely 15 year old gelding. 18.3hh! He is an excellent hack, good in traffic etc. Walk and trot are well established,  canter normally only happens in a straight line but then I'm lazy because he is my fun ride, not my work riders.

He's entered in a le tree and a dressage comp in march, so there are plenty of opportunities for competitivemail outings. In hand, he shows at County as a heavy and locAl level as a coloured, grass kept, and this summer as a veteran.

Tack is an issue,  his bit had to be specially made and reins are hard to find. I use safety stirrups because I'm very small on him and wouldn't have enough weight to pull the leathers off if I was dragged.

Shoes are awful, luckily George is barefoot but expect double the price even for a trim.

Hacks will be interrupted by people wanting pictures with him. Some bridleways are just too narrow for him to fit down. Remounting when you're out is a nightmare,  practice using banks, trees and anything else.

That aside, he is the sweetest,  steadiest horse and would totally recommend one. You could also speak to Annie at Cumbria Heavy Horses, she has loads of Clydies and is very helpful. The breed society is pretty much a waste of time, stuck in the dark ages! 

Any questions,  ask away!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh this is so interesting - never would have thought of many of those points.  I guess too if you are doing a pleasure ride and there are low hanging branches you may have to hang off the side! 

I recently saw pictures of a clydesdale doing dressage on the Enlightened Equitation Facebook page.  Lovely   They are beautiful horses.


----------



## catwithclaws (18 January 2015)

Not a Clyde but one of my best friends has a pure bred shire horse. Shes had him from a foal and he's just turned 5 this year. They do a bit of showing and dressage, and loads of hacking. He's a gent on the ground and super safe out hacking - a proper gentle giant!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 January 2015)

I have had 2 beautiful ridden Clydesdale mares, one of them had definitely been driven in the past and I don't know about the other.  One lived to be about 40 according to the vet while the other unfortunately only made it to 11 because of illness.  Because I lost her and a show-bred Shire mare prematurely (2 completely different illnesses), I have, sadly, resolved no to have another big heavy horse.

Both Clydesdale mares were excellent in traffic, confidence givers for both riders and other horses and lovely comfortable rides, both had their own quirks but nothing difficult to deal with for experienced horse-owners.  Neither of them were jumpers, except possibly over logs in the wood but otherwise were phased by nothing.  If I had them now, I'd probably try Le Trec with them.


----------



## cblover (18 January 2015)

I have a pure bred Clyde mare. I only bought her in October last year and she's 8 this year.  Not backed yet but I'm hoping to sort that this spring. She's a gentle thing but does have her quirks. More to do with having nothing done with her for many years and less to do with the breed.  I've also had a Clyde x but have to say they he was no where near as good character wise.  My pure bred is lovely inside and out. Lol

Not brill with her feet being picked up but she's starting to trust me.  She eats hay like it's going out of fashion but she's barefoot and I just get charged £20 a trim.  

I'm new to Clyde's too but so far I have nothing but good things to say about them.  Good luck.


----------



## highlandponygirl (18 January 2015)

I used to work/ride a shire. Found them to be sane but not necessarily ploddy. They are also capable of doing the disciplines sport horses do. The shire I rode was a very keen jumper and did some good flat work.


----------



## Snowfilly (18 January 2015)

Couple of things I didn't think of earlier - stable sizes could be an issue, my lad has to go in the foaling box at a yard we sometimes visit. Clydes really do vary in size and a small ones no worse than a hunter, whereas giant ones are awkward! Same goes for transport. 

Lead ropes have to be extra long for leading easily as well.

Feathers will become the bane of your life. I body brush and use a long handled cat comb for small tangles. Mane and tail spray help, but chalk for whitening just makes him itchy, so shampoo is the only option fornshows

And, yes, they are prone to health issues. Best you can hope for is speaking to the breeder and asking after sire and dams health. My lad needed his third eyelid removed duer to a tumour and I know two other Clydes who had the same problem. One lost an eye. 

And keep in mind they are working horses, bred to plough etc all day. Lightly worked and overfed, they are a nightmare. Otherwise, they'll just go for 20 mile Hacks and love it!

Lovely to see everyone else's ridden heavies.


----------



## Kikke (18 January 2015)

I own a part bred clyde (half clyde, half welsh cob) and she is amazing.

Additude is amazing always wanting to work. the most wonderfull paces, doesn't jump but flies over 1,10 with ease.

I was looking for a welsh cob and did't know she was half clyde when I went to view her. Had I known I may not have gone, how silly I would have been.
We already have a heavy, in my hubbies belgian draft, and I will never again rule any heavies out.

ps as you can see from the pics, she has no feathers at present, she came like that (her previous owner wanted her to look like a show jumper  ) we are growing them out and if you keep them pig oiled feather are no enemy


----------



## ChiffChaff (18 January 2015)

Kikke, she's is beautiful!


----------



## Kikke (18 January 2015)

ChiffChaff said:



			Kikke, she's is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

awwwww thank you!


----------



## NZJenny (18 January 2015)

After riding Arabians and part breds for the last 25 years I now own a three year old 3/4 TB, 1/4 Clydie.  She is lovely and senstive, not heavy, around 16 hh, but best of all she dos'nt shy like an Arabian!


----------



## Spit That Out (18 January 2015)

Beautiful horses but like any breed they all have their individual personalities. I've had two and they were completly different.
One was a complete steady plod that was happy mooching around and even eating sometimes was too much effort...he'd look at his Haynet and sigh, as if he was saying "I can't eat all if that"!!
The other was a a saint on the ground but was quite sharp under the saddle, loved XC and was very cheeky!

Both were barefoot but trims were more expensive. Tack can be hard to find, rugs can be a nightmare not only in size (length and depth) but also when putting on and off.

But I wouldn't have any other breed and I love them


----------



## Hexx (18 January 2015)

I have a clydie x - he's 16.1 and a lovely chap. Brilliant natured, can turn his hoof to anything.. loves jumping.  Sane as anything out hacking, but has a turn of speed when he wants to and a wicked 180 spin when he sees a cat!!

I wouldn't swap him for anything!


----------



## cedar (18 January 2015)

I have a pure bred Clyde. He does everything ! Absolutely they make great riding horses. He is the sanest horse in traffic but can be a ****** in the field and will buck! Yes their feathers take work to keep nice but no more than a traditional cob. Phantoms my horse of a lifetime and would Defo get another!!


----------



## Brontie (18 January 2015)

Look up on Facebook 'The British Ridden Heavy Horse Society.' A mixture of ridden Shires, Suffolk punches but predominantly ridden Clydesdales. Really really worth joining.


----------



## trottingon (18 January 2015)

As previous response I would make sure the yards you are considering have suitably extra large stables, and consider the cost of hay! Talk to yard owners, I know of one who wouldn't take on any more heavies at all after having one that ploughed through fences (inc electric wire) on a regular basis, pity because he has some lovely big stables!


----------



## Tobiano (18 January 2015)

oh wow cedar your boy is absolutely gorgeous!  Magnificent horse!


----------



## cedar (18 January 2015)

Thank you


----------



## WelshMisfit (19 January 2015)

Thanks ever so much for all this information, it's been loads of help! I think it will definitely be a Clydesdale next for me.  Lovely to see everyone's pics and hear so many positives about them. Will definitely have a look at those Facebook groups too!


----------



## Kallibear (20 January 2015)

Met and ridden quite a few.

Generally lovely kind nature and a forward going, responsive sensible ride.

But many are just too big for their own good.  They don't live as long, break down earlier and most have terrible problems with itchy legs. They're a lot of work and expensive to keep because of their size. 

They do come in more sensibly sized versions thankfully. The 17.2+ are just too big to be an useful allrounder without putting huge effort in.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 January 2015)

cedar said:



			I have a pure bred Clyde. He does everything ! Absolutely they make great riding horses. He is the sanest horse in traffic but can be a ****** in the field and will buck! Yes their feathers take work to keep nice but no more than a traditional cob. Phantoms my horse of a lifetime and would Defo get another!! 













Click to expand...

That's a fabulous looking horse! Hope you weren't in that car in that album! :eek3:


----------



## Kaylum (20 January 2015)

Yes had one just a warning they are high maintence and mine was very fit and needed clipping every six weeks all year round to keep him cool whilst working. He loved all his work came third in his first show jumping comp and turned into a dressage horse.


----------



## Tnavas (20 January 2015)

Yes I have a Clydie mare which I bought at 6mths old - she's now 11yrs old. She's awesome, so comfortable to ride, great length of neck and lovely sloping shoulder. Laid back about everything except deformed driving ponies - she can't quite get her head around the thing attached to them!

Mine does a bit of everything, I have a young man who rides her and when I feel like it I can hop aboard and feel safe.

Not all are high maintenance or have health problems - Serenity's mum was 25 when she was PTS. Mine lives on the smell of an oily rag. There should be no reason for a trim being more expensive than any other horse. If their feet are trimmed four weekly they can be kept in great shape. I often get lovely comments on what fabulous feet she has. People seem to think that being a Clydesdale she should have feet like saucepan lids - they get like that if not cared for properly.

Things to watch when buying. Clydesdales were never meant to be as large as some are, the very big ones you can be sure that a few generations back they were outcrossed to Shires to increase the size (an American thing) They also used them over Shires to improve the feather quality. One of the other signs of the outcrossing is the Roman nose and fleshy lips - a really purebred Clydesdale will have a straight profile with tidy muzzle. Never had problems with itchy legs, she is always grazed on very short grass. No problems with stable size either - she is a full 16hh 

Because of New Zealand's isolation we have some of the purest bred Clydesdales in the world - though we now have some American and Australian imports - large horses (black) and not as classy as the old generations.

Mine was bred from true working stock, New Zealand was tamed agriculturally by the Clydesdale and the Erewhon Station still works their station with Clydesdales.

Pics of my lovely girl - sorry picture overload just have to show how awesome Clydesdale's are

Hamish schooling Serenity






In training for the Boxing Day Clydesdale Race






Crossing the finishing line, dressed as a reindeer and being ridden by an Elf and Yes that is a reed tennis ball attached to her noseband






Third in Ridden Clydesdale at Horse of the Year






Clipped right out - aged 3 - being shown as progeny at the Stallion Parade - suitable for riding horses






Her sire Tangatara Supreme's Victory


----------



## ozpoz (20 January 2015)

Tnavas, she is outstanding.
 I see a lot of Clydesdales, living in Scotland, and there are some real enthusiasts near me, so I'm used to seeing them but they do not have active paces like Serenity.


----------



## Kikke (20 January 2015)

ozpoz said:



			Tnavas, she is outstanding.
 I see a lot of Clydesdales, living in Scotland, and there are some real enthusiasts near me, so I'm used to seeing them but they do not have active paces like Serenity.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you said that, clydes do excually get crossed with TB and different other breeds because of their paces!


----------



## BigRed (20 January 2015)

One point to remember is how much such a big horse will cost to keep, don't underestimate the extra cost involved.
I had a lovely 17.2 WB and he ate for England.


----------



## Tnavas (20 January 2015)

ozpoz said:



			Tnavas, she is outstanding.
 I see a lot of Clydesdales, living in Scotland, and there are some real enthusiasts near me, so I'm used to seeing them but they do not have active paces like Serenity.
		
Click to expand...

They hide them! At her very first show as a yearling she ran me off my feet with the most amazing extended trot - she won against 13 other Heavy horses.

What people often forget is that the warmblood is descended from these work horses crossed with TB's & Arabs - the Clydesdales if you get them going have amazing paces. 

This is her daughter Fantasia who is by the TB Westminster - when she extends she'd have most WB's hiding in shame! She had been under saddle just 3 weeks






And her son Serenade who is by a Holsteiner (By Romedio) x TB








Big Red - I found that my Clydesdale is one of the cheapest horses to keep I've ever had. I know the area I am in has a very mild winter but I have gone two winters now with no additional feed and unrugged. She lives well on grass and when in training for the race was only getting a scoop of oats daily.


----------



## Kate P (20 January 2015)

that is a beautiful thing!!!! so nice to see such a beautiful service horse enjoying life. You must miss him terribly x


----------



## 3OldPonies (20 January 2015)

Wow, what wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us and so so sorry that he's no longer with you.

(Reply to the two pics at the start of the thread).


----------



## Tnavas (20 January 2015)

deb_l222 He's lovely - so sorry you lost him. They are great fun on the beach, mine was a bit stunned at the size of the puddle the first time she saw the sea. I feel so safe on her.


----------



## windand rain (20 January 2015)

very old photos as this horse is long gone 















this top class eventer was out of a Clydesdale mare by a pure bred Arab stood 16hh and was amazing was head hunted by Lorna Clark so you can guess how old these photos were
Apologies for no hat that is not me riding I would never even sit on a horse without one even back then


----------



## suestowford (20 January 2015)

I rode out with Adventure Clydesdale (they're on Dartmoor) last Easter and absolutely loved it. If you are in striking distance of a heavy horse riding centre, OP, you should go and try one out.


----------



## cedar (20 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			That's a fabulous looking horse! Hope you weren't in that car in that album! :eek3:[/

Oh gosh no I wasnt!! Thank you. He is a handsome boy ( even if I'm a bit biased)
		
Click to expand...


----------

